# γουστέρα, γουστερίτσα = green lizard, rock lizard



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Στα σέρβικα gušter είναι η κοινή σαύρα.

Έτσι λέμε κάποιες από τις μεγάλες πράσινες σαύρες ή τις μικρόσωμες του γένους Lacerta.

Μια από αυτές είναι και η *Greek rock lizard* (_Lacerta graeca_).

Και τώρα το αστείο της υπόθεσης. Ξεκίνησα να γράψω, αλλά το έχει έτοιμο το ΛΝΕΓ:

*λακέρδα και σαύρα!* Το ξενικής προελεύσεως _λακέρδα_, προερχόμενο από το λατ. _lacerta_, συνδέεται ετυμολογικά με τη λέξη _σαύρα _των νεολατινικών γλωσσών, που προέκυψε από το λατ. _lacerta_, ήτοι με γαλλ. _lézard_, ιταλ. _lacerto_, ισπ. _lagardo_ και αγγλ. (από το γαλλ.) _lizard_. Ο παστός (διατηρημένος σε άλμη) τόννος και η παστή παλαμίδα, αυτά που οι αρχαίοι ονόμαζαν «θύννος», οι Ρωμαίοι τα έλεγαν _lacerta_, εξού και η *λακέρδα*, που έμμεσα λόγω ονομασίας συνδέεται με μια οικογένεια σαυρών, τις _Lacertae_. Από την ίδια λέξη προήλθε και η λ. *αλιγάτορας*.​


----------

